# '68-'72 GM A-Body frames question



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi guys. I know that most of the 1965-72 GM A-Bodies use the same frame, the only difference that I know of is the difference between the convertible frame (boxed in) and the non-convertible frame (not boxed in). 

Well here is my question, there is a local guy selling a very nice 1968 El Camino chassis. The front (tubular upper/lower) and rear suspension would certainly fit my GTO, but would the frame fit as well. The pics make it look like it is boxed in, and since it is already powder coated, it is ready to go. However, to me, the rear end area (from rear wheels to end) seems longer than my GTO frame and it does not appear to have the same shape on the rear cross member. So are they the same frames? Can a GTO convertible use a El Camino frame?


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

The frame does in fact look longer than a GTO frame in the back. Makes sense since it needs to fit the longer El Camino truck bed rear section. The rear cross member is also different. I also noticed that the fuel line come down the right side instead of the left. It sure is a nice looking frame. I suppose you could modify the rear section length and find a downer GTO rear cross piece. 

To be sure, I would look up the frame measurement specs that can be found in the associated service manuals.

Good Luck


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I would assume the El Camino uses the station wagon frame, hence the different cross members and longer rear section. also the motor mounts will be for a SB chevy and Chevys feed fuel from the passengers side of the frame.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

So a "No-Go" on using the frame, but could use all of the front and rear suspension, correct?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I would consider grafting on your pass car rear section(not a big deal but you may want a professional to do it if you are not comfortable welding it yourself) and using the rest as it is a boxed frame and superior to the open channel frame on hardtops esp. since you are using it on a convertible. Looks pretty nice with all the tubular goodies up front and 4 wheel discs. How much is he asking for it?


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

ALKYGTO said:


> I would consider grafting on your pass car rear section(not a big deal but you may want a professional to do it if you are not comfortable welding it yourself) and using the rest as it is a boxed frame and superior to the open channel frame on hardtops esp. since you are using it on a convertible. Looks pretty nice with all the tubular goodies up front and 4 wheel discs. How much is he asking for it?


He is asking $5,000 o.b.o., but I think I can get it for $4,500.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Seems pricey....but when you factor in everything there and the time/labor to sandblast and powdercoat everything probably not that bad.

It is powdercoated and not painted, correct? Not that it makes a huge difference IMO a good paint/prep job with the proper materials is nearly equal in quality and durability.


----------

